

What "stay hungry, stay foolish" really meant? - blinkblink
http://umangjaipuria.blogspot.com/2008/10/motivation-or-lack-of.html

======
whacked_new
It's been several years since I have read about Maslow, but I think this is an
incorrect interpretation.

The hierarchy is a pyramid because upper levels are built on top of the lower
ones. Without fulfilling the physiological needs, you are unable to move up
the pyramid. This makes very good (and common) sense: if you are starving, you
won't have any cognitive excess to think about self esteem or spiritual
fulfillment.

Maslow's theories have historical value and reflect their zeitgeist (explains
much, predicts little), but they don't fit with the idea of "being grounded in
the lower levels." It's not like you choose which level to stay at. Rather,
fulfilling the lower levels enables entry to higher levels.

More relevant: Terry Gou, CEO of Foxconn (thank them for your Apples), said
"hungry people have clearer minds." It fits with the interpretation that
maintaining a survival drive can boost initiative, but again, I doubt this is
Maslow.

------
tsbardella
This is so interesting really. The the contemporary Buddhist concept of
breathing or mindfullness trying to tie your emotions to a physical act that
grounds a person in the present moment. To true to be ignored.

------
motoko
Hungry people get brutal.

